# SEA FURY PREPARING TO FLY AGAIN



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2017)

Once-Stricken Sea Fury Set To Be Back In Service

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 13, 2017)

Great news for sure...and she is a 5 blader to boot!

Jeff


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 13, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## stona (Dec 13, 2017)

The aircraft flew again in early September this year, piloted by the same guy who saved it in that unfortunate incident.

Hawker Sea Fury T.20 VX281 (G-RNHF) returns to flight | The Vintage Aviation Echo

There were plenty of armchair experts estimating the damage as 'minimal', but the restoration and repair has cost over £200,000.

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2017)

Good to know.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 14, 2017)

Good stuff.


----------

